# Got my turkey back



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wife says no more idk what she thinks I’m going to do with the 2 deer at the taxidermist right now lol


----------



## chadsmb (Nov 13, 2017)

Awesome mount. Did you shoot him perched? We can’t shoot turkeys on trees here in Michigan unfortunately.


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

No I was calling to a bird perched that gobbled over 200 times and just flew down away from me and shut up so I just shut up with hopes of him slipping back in and this bird came out of nowhere from behind me just luckily for me he gobbled twice before he ran over the hill and I got turned around he hung up about 45 yards away full strut and I killed him with the ol Stevens 301 turkey 410


----------



## Baltoro (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Baltoro said:


> Wow, that looks great!


Thanks the guy that done it all he does is birds he does a really nice job


----------



## jht_313 (Jan 25, 2021)

Vabowhunt33 said:


> Wife says no more idk what she thinks I’m going to do with the 2 deer at the taxidermist right now lol


Nice! Awesome mount!


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

That is nice! Congrats. I can't wait for spring turkey season.


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Awesome mount and nice location to hang it.


----------



## Rpatel_2008 (Jan 25, 2018)

Good looking bird for sure!


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Good looking long beard!


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## lmbunch69 (Oct 11, 2020)

Looks sweet I still have to wait till April to get mine back


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Cool mount


----------



## StrongIslandBH (Feb 23, 2021)

Awesome mount, I want that done for my next bird.


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## HolsteinW (Apr 8, 2021)

NOICE gobbler.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks Good.


----------



## Cspencer (Apr 28, 2021)

Looks good


----------

